# Why do so many cats have a sagging belly?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Several of my strays have this and I've recently started noticing it in my new adoption Princess. Anyone any insights, tips, comments?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jiggle belly! At least that's why I say when I tickle MowMow skin flap.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The "lion's pouch" is a normal physical addendum for many domestic cats, though it's more common in cats who are or have previously been overweight. It can also develop in cats who have never been overweight.

Laurie


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

People keep telling me that my strays are pregnant, and it's annoying because they're all TNRed.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I call it their Udders.  

Even my 12 year old male cat is starting to get one. He's never been overweight, in fact has been underweight most of his life, and is still, at 12, extremely active. But he is developing an Udder.

And then there's my 7 year old girl whom I adopted from a shelter when she was 6 months old, and she always had an Udder, even then. She was not chubby in the shelter either.

My 5 1/2 year old girl IS chubby, rescued as an adult, extremely thin and malnourished, (vet said she'd probably had at least three litters judging by the state of her uterus at the spay) but she has a round pot belly shape and no Udder at all.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are referring to the pouch like belly sag, it's so that way they can extend their legs far back when running.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If the stray's bellies are bloated or distended and not just exhibiting a saggy pouch of skin between the hind legs, then you should probably be testing and treating them for worms.

Laurie


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Laurie, I think that's more likely. I'll take photos and post them here for opinions. It'll take me a couple hours to charge the batteries, but I've been promising photos of my new adoption, Gatita, for 2 weeks already anyway.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pumpkin has one even though she's a skinny minny.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow's jiggle belly isn't just his belly, he's got a strip of saggy skin that runs from between his front legs right down to between his hind legs. When you feel it, it's not fatty. It just feels like skin.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

We do call it spay sag at my house. The female after being spayed do tend to sag & flop a bit more regardless of weight ime.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Shoot, since I was 'spayed' a decade ago I tend to sag a lot more as well - and it was nearly instant - it isn't scientific but I attibute it to everything getting jumble around and drooping because so many previously useable part were removed. lol


----------



## Stickers09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I always thought in female cats at least that it was cause from them being spayed and then later gaining weight. All 3 of the female cats that I have owned usually get that way after being spayed and gaining weight.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is the most logical explanation for my strays, I think, because now that you all mention it, the ones not TNRed yet (not from my colony) don't have this.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

So what about the male cats then?  

I like the idea that they have that loose skin to help them run, but not all my cats have it, and they all run.

I have never had a cat automatically gain weight after a spay or neuter. None of my cats are over weight, though I do have the one chubby girl (she doens't have the Udder though). 

The "cats gain weight after they are spayed" is a fallacy. The human controls the diet, and also has control over how much exercise the cats get, so there is no reason for a cat to gain weight after being altered.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa has a jiggle belly. She probably had kittens.  Not sure.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it is genetic and may be even breed related. Both my spayed female and neutered male Devons have the "lion pouch" or primordial pouch and they are related---same dam, different sires. Yes, it does make them run faster as it allows a longer leg extension and jump higher too. Neither one is overweight. I haven't shown my Devons (one is unshowable because of a tail accident), but I've talked to breeders that say it's common with the breed and judges don't disqualify because of it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol Squeek was never overweight, but had skin flaps along her belly too. We called them her Pantaloons. I think it was genetic for her though.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

My cat Moo was always a skinny kitten, but the second my mom got control of his diet, he started getting that pouch too. His brother Reno was always a LARGE cat, so it was inevitable for him. Their adopted brother Zuko doesn't have it too badly, but I still see it on occasion. :3


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow said:


> MowMow's jiggle belly isn't just his belly, he's got a strip of saggy skin that runs from between his front legs right down to between his hind legs. When you feel it, it's not fatty. It just feels like skin.


Yup, Samantha has the same. It's funny when she sits, because you can see it hanging there between her front legs when yer looking straight at her. 

catloverami - Yeah I've heard that it's genetic too, and that makes sense. They told me at the shelter that Samantha's could also be because she's had kittens, but I don't know about that...I've seen plenty of mother cats who don't have a pouch. Know if there's any validity to that claim or not?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I don't think it has much to do with spaying. It might become more pronounced because people often overfeed spayed cats (they usually need less when they loose their hormones) so they get fat. But my boys have it and they certainly weren't spayed.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I personally have always felt like it was because of the altering which causes a change in hormones, as well as cat's that have been fed a high carb diet. Rocky does not have a sagging belly whatsoever, he's just really lean, and he's almost a year old. I can't believe it! He's going to be a year on August 22nd


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Yup, Samantha has the same. It's funny when she sits, because you can see it hanging there between her front legs when yer looking straight at her.
> 
> catloverami - Yeah I've heard that it's genetic too, and that makes sense. They told me at the shelter that Samantha's could also be because she's had kittens, but I don't know about that...I've seen plenty of mother cats who don't have a pouch. Know if there's any validity to that claim or not?


I did have Manx mother cats that had litters for some years and very few of them had the belly pouch, either between litters or after they were spayed.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I thought I already posted this, but it seems not. I found this article which has some theories on it:
Cat Primordial Pouch, Abdominal Fold or Belly Flap


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena has one and has never been pregnant nor was ever overweight. Apollo was overweight briefly, but has a much smaller belly flap.

Athena's looks funny.  She's so skinny and lanky yet she's got all this floppy stomach skin.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Atlas also has this even though he's tiny, not overweight at all--you can see his hip bones and feel his ribs, but he has a really pudgy little belly flap right between his hind legs and about 1/3 of the way up his body. Only really noticeable when he lays back and grooms himself, when he's up walking it doesn't show at all. 

Wicket's is bigger, but he's been overweight so I was expecting his!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The pouch I mean almost touches the ground as they walk...


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Oreo is skinny and long so when she walks around with that flap its so weird looking. I've often wondered if that is normal.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mit Mit's pouch is biiiiiiiiig. She's all jiggly, but a slim girl. Evie's isn't (yet) so prominant, but has got a lot bigger since she was spayed. But then, Ragdoll's do have a bigger pouch than moggies.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well my older sister said that my cat looks like she needs life pro-suction. lol And I said, "But that will be like a lot of money to get that."

Her belly does not go all the way to the ground.


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

When Maomi stands up you can see his udders and when he sits down you can see two little saggy cat boobs in the front. So cute. I like to squeeze them but he finds it most objectionable.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a better look today and indeed the most baggy area is at the back, near the hind legs.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> MowMow's jiggle belly isn't just his belly, he's got a strip of saggy skin that runs from between his front legs right down to between his hind legs. When you feel it, it's not fatty. It just feels like skin.


This is exactly what Rowdy and Malley have.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

No sagging belly for Midnight, the wild cat. He remains "Ranger Ready" as he was taught by his mentor/servant.  It helps that he his with the foxes all night long. They have a strict fitness program!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What does the program consist of?


----------

